# Temporizador con un circuito integrado 555



## Division-x (Mar 4, 2007)

Me gustaría que alguien que pilote del tema me explique como se programa esto, de manera mecanica, esto es un temporizador con un circuito integrado 555, entonces mi idea es programarlo para 30 segundos, pero no quiero usar una pantallita de esas, tambien necesito que cuando termine la cuenta atras, cierre otro circuito.

el diagrama es el siguiente:







https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/temporizadorvariable.htm

y aqui es donde hay que cambiar el valor de R1 por una valencia que sea equivalente a 30 segundos, lo mismo que C1

S4lu2!


----------



## shadown (Mar 4, 2007)

muy facil, solo multiplica la resistencia Ra( en ohms) x la capacitancia C1( en faradios) y tendras el tiempo que deseas; te suguiero que utilices un capacitor de 10μF a 50V para evitar problemas con este.


----------



## Division-x (Mar 5, 2007)

y el resultado me lo da en segundos verdad?

S4lu2!!


----------



## skynetronics (Mar 5, 2007)

Division-x dijo:
			
		

> y el resultado me lo da en segundos verdad?
> 
> S4lu2!!



Si se consideran unidades fundamentales sí, es decir si la capacidad del condensador "C1" esta en "Faradios" y la Resistencia "Ra" en "ohmios" el resultado del tiempo te dará en segundos...

El circuito que tienes ahi es de un temporizador monoestable, esto significa que de acuerdo a la configuracion de la Resistencia "Ra" y el condensador "C1" el IC te enviara un pulso de un tiempo determinado...

Esta configuracion tiene la siguiente ecuacion de diseño...

T = 1,1 * Ra * C1

Donde:

T = Tiempo 
1,1 = Constante intrínseca del IC 
Ra = Resistencia
C1 = Condensador

P.D: El amigo "shadown" postula que sencillamente multipliques Ra y C1, sin embargo cuando yo   iba en la secundaria me hacian esa ecuacion con el 1,1 y me salia de lo mas bien... aunque es solo una décima ¿no?   

Saludos...


----------



## Division-x (Mar 5, 2007)

ok, y para cerrar otro circuito en cuanto termine la cuenta atras, me imagino que he de seguir colocando los componentes desde "salid" ¿cierto? yo lo que quiero hacer, es que cuando termine la cuenta atras, me ilumine un diodo led, supongo que una vez que termina la cuenta atras no vuelve a realizarla verdad? ya que yo solo quiero que haga la cuenta una vez, y me envie corriente constantemente una vez terminada la cuenta.

S4lu2!!!


----------



## mabauti (Mar 5, 2007)

> me imagino que he de seguir colocando los componentes desde "salid" ¿cierto?


Es cierto, solo que no debes exceder de  100mA.



> supongo que una vez que termina la cuenta atras no vuelve a realizarla verdad?


 es Verdad. Un monoestable solo se activa una vez (al menos que lo dispares de nuevo)


----------



## kr4sh (Mar 26, 2009)

yo lo construi pero nunca se apaga... sigue ensendido..... utilize el capacitor a 10 micros


----------



## rogerca (Mar 28, 2009)

creo que para una configuracion monoestable no puedo a ver un puente en el pin 6 y 2 del 555.Si no me equivoco lo tienes en modo astable por eso siempre esta prendido el led, el ciclo es repetitivo.


----------

